# Regular Season Game 58 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (25-32) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (28-28)*​*Wednesday, March 1, 9:00 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ vs.​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*SIXERS*




































Ollie / Iverson / Iguodala / Webber / Hunter​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to Toyota Center Wednesday night when they host the Philadelphia 76ers. Houston (25-32) lost to the Phoenix Suns Monday at home 111-94, but has won six out of eight games at Toyota Center since Yao Ming’s return to the lineup. Philadelphia (28-28) heads to Houston after losing to the Mavericks 104-92 in Dallas Monday.
> 
> Wednesday will mark the second and final meeting between these two teams this season. Houston took its seventh straight decision over the Sixers with an 87-81 win at Wachovia Center on Feb. 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank goodness, cornholio builds the thread.. bring on the good vibes C-man! :biggrin: 

What's your record C when you build the threads?? :worship:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:laugh: 

It's like 8-2, I think. That's what they said in the other thread.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

keep doing them..man keep doing them


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> keep doing them..man keep doing them


It's those images... they're bringing us good luck! :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao should destroy Steven Hunter. But I just hope he's not still aching from the Suns game.

T-Mac had better start playing basketball again... or Iguodala will get credit for shutting him down.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hopefully yao can take hunter to the cleaners and that we can shut AI down from the field like last time but we gotta stop fouling him


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hey I only did the thread last time to get discussion going!

Simply put, if we can score and shoot fairly decently we should win this game. Let AI have his points and shut down everyone around him.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> hey I only did the thread last time to get discussion going!


We know.. and thank you... but we are sports fans.. that means we are superstitious! :biggrin:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> hey I only did the thread last time to get discussion going!
> 
> Simply put, if we can score and shoot fairly decently we should win this game. Let AI have his points and shut down everyone around him.


YM your game threadz suck anyway. :biggrin: JK but we did lose when you started it just pointing that out for the millionth time. Rox will win tonight by 8.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Swift gets ready


> "It was still a little sore. But I should be ready Wednesday."


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/rox/3692535.html


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

jiangsheng said:


> Swift gets ready
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/rox/3692535.html


He better be worth.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> It's those images... they're bringing us good luck! :banana:


Nahs, it's Yao's being dominant in the paint now even though T-Mac's played a little less like themselves, just as long as they're both healthy and on the floor, we'll make a good playoff push for the 8th seed hopefully 7th and best if 6th, but who knows. We'll make playoffs though


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

why is the game so late??? it a home game not a west coast game!!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

j-rocket said:


> why is the game so late??? it a home game not a west coast game!!!


It's not really that late, it'll be at like 7 for you guys, the time posted is probably on the Eastern Time zone.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like Houston got Deviled out of the earlier time slot.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

channel on ppstream??


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

cornholio said:


> channel on ppstream??


It's on ESPN tonight if you've got it... I think its always channel 5 on ppstream


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

leave it to the rockets to get on national television while the longhorns are in a close game with the aggies. :curse:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> It's on ESPN tonight if you've got it... I think its always channel 5 on ppstream





> Location: Chile


All I get is ESPNDeportes, and they show Bucks and Spurs games most of the time ( :curse: F*** you, Ginobili. F*** you, Bogut :curse: )


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> All I get is ESPNDeportes, and they show Bucks and Spurs games most of the time ( :curse: F*** you, Ginobili. F*** you, Bogut :curse: )


i live in texas and all i get is spurs games.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> leave it to the rockets to get on national television while the longhorns are in a close game with the aggies. :curse:


sad.. well I am taping the rockets game.. UK is on too... not national but still I get to watch.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

cornholio said:


> channel on ppstream??


look for the channel with the 35 percentage (shanghai sports) or the one with "8.8%" (guangdong sports)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC is playing very aggressively :greatjob:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Kings beat Cavs, so we must win this one!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> sad.. well I am taping the rockets game.. UK is on too... not national but still I get to watch.


no vcr


and i miss most of the first quarter because FSU fans cant wait til the game is over.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> TMAC is playing very aggressively :greatjob:



so is iverson :curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> so is iverson :curse:


AI owned Alston


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Holy ****! What if Iguodala made that dunk!


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Well glad that duke game took forever. Getting to watch my first rockets game in a while. Come on rockets!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

why'd deke get called for a tech foul? now rafer??


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Great first thing I see is Alston getting jobbed on a foul then called for a technical.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

the officiating looks real testy and bad.... the refs seem like they aren't on the same page..


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! ARE THE REFS ****ing RETARDED??????????? :curse:

are they all wearing 76ers jerseys undeneath their striped shirts?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Im a sixers fan and STILL I was like "What the ****???" at some of those calls.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What a poor 3-pt shooting team. Great job on cutting Barry, JVG.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Head is missing every open shot now.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, guys are clanking massively open 3 point shots.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i dont think ive seen head make a shot since december.... this is the worst slump ive seen a player in for a while


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

As usual, Yao and Chuck Hayes are the only 2 guys that seem like they give a damn in the first half. Sloppy, sloppy game so far.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

This time Mutombo has foul trouble... He doesn't need many minutes, though


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao, Hayes and Bogans go on a mini-run to tie the game up at 37. Yao by drawing attention and Hayes/Bogans by going to the basket.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

these refs are T happy tonight.


im soooo glad chuck hayes is getting minutes. he is showing his worth out there.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

A day of tech fouls?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> why'd deke get called for a tech foul? now rafer??


deke got his for wagging that finger at AI. rafer got his complaining on a bad call.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hayes does such a great job moving off the ball, someone who can take advantage of Yao's passing skills.

Gundy brings in Howard for Hayes to finish out the quarter... can't explain that.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Yao is replaced by Hayes...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

jiangsheng said:


> Yao is replaced by Hayes...


 For the last 24 seconds of the half.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Philadelphia </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Iguodala</td> <td>12</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Webber</td> <td>18</td> <td>5-13</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Hunter</td> <td>16</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Iverson</td> <td>21</td> <td>8-15</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>19 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Ollie</td> <td>15</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Dalembert</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Salmons</td> <td>13</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Barnes</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Korver</td> <td>11</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>114</td> <td>19-40</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>7-11</td> <td>4</td> <td>19</td> <td>8</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>10</td> <td>47 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.475</td> <td>.500</td> <td>.636</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 2 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Houston </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. McGrady</td> <td>19</td> <td>3-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Howard</td> <td>12</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> Y. Ming</td> <td>17</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Alston</td> <td>16</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wesley</td> <td>16</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mutombo</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Bogans</td> <td>12</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Head</td> <td>8</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Hayes</td> <td>8</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>114</td> <td>17-41</td> <td>0-7</td> <td>11-12</td> <td>7</td> <td>26</td> <td>11</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>9</td> <td>45 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.415</td> <td>.000</td> <td>.917</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 3</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Hayes does such a great job moving off the ball, someone who can take advantage of Yao's passing skills.
> 
> Gundy brings in Howard for Hayes to finish out the quarter... can't explain that.


im really liking that hayes gives yao the chance to show off those passing skills. plus they are easy points. unconstested lay ups.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

3p 00.0%, ft91.7%...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Way to go tmac!! lets hope he continues playing the way he has during the last 2 possesions.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

TMac... Yes.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

actually i hope he plays the way he has this entire period, i just heard bill say he has all 8pts


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Am I the only one who counts down the minutes for Bogans to check in for Wesley? Besides missing wide open shots Wesley also seems to play keep away from Yao. I still haven't forgotten that last minute play against GS where Wesley had Yao right under the basket but decided to try and take the ball to the basket himself.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

LOL just like Wesley. Waits for McGrady and Alston to knock down some shots before knocking down one himself.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Am I the only one who counts down the minutes for Bogans to check in for Wesley? Besides missing wide open shots Wesley also seems to play keep away from Yao. I still haven't forgotten that last minute play against GS where Wesley had Yao right under the basket but decided to try and take the ball to the basket himself.


I second that

Edit: he just made a 3 right after I posted that :angel:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

hit some threes!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao gets his double double halfway through the third.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't know why houston is chunking up 3's now. You were up by 11, give it to Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Alston's just too streaky of a player.

Our role players are settling for too many 3s now but unfortunately the 3 pt shot went cold again.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

god we've already given up that nice lead we had


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

To me this is why we aren't contenders. This happens way too much.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

ok, nice clutch shot from dwes, now tmac and yao have to take over in the 4th.

yao with 0 fouls? what in the world...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TracywtFacy said:


> god we've already given up that nice lead we had


 Houston goes away from Yao every time they build up a lead and start to live on jumpers. It happens every time. We've been seeing this for 2 years.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I've got a feeling we're going to lose this game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Alston-Bogans-McGrady-Hayes-Yao. Seems to work for us, even though Yao has had a subpar 4th quarter (dropping passes, rolling around on the floor... not sure what's going on). Bogans hasn't had his shot but is doing a great job of touch passing. McGrady needs to take over.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

is this the most exciting houston home game of the season?

hayes is playing great, he has a nice future as one of those impact players that go beyond the statsheet... good find


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Damn, Kyle Korver is hot.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

step up,we gotta win this!!
Go, Hayes:banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Interesting move by JVG... he's going to Yao down the stretch.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Damn, Kyle Korver is hot.


well, he does have ashton kutcher thing going... if youre into that


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Salmons is intimidating McGrady... TMac doesn't seem like he wants the ball right now.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

they better win this game :curse:


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Well pretty sure we done now. I'd say losing this game kills our playoff hopes.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady is stripped, Yao rims out another shot, Sixers quietly go up by 6. Not looking good.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> well, he does have ashton kutcher thing going... if youre into that


 

well, I meant he was on fire


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

We r gonna lose?????


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wesley.... two missed back-to-back open treys.

Most unclutch player ever.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Woowww... Allen Iverson. Houston has made their mistakes, but Iverson has had it going tonight.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh well, back to the drawing board. . .


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Barry would've made that 3.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

awful close to the game. awful. jvg needs to tear them a new one for that.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston has 5 losses left in the season. It's over.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Way to foul there at the end guys. Yao was the only guy trying to foul at the end. That possesion dropped my stock in this team.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Barry would've made that 3.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lookin' forward to next season. .


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This game ****ing sickened me. I've never sworn in these forums, but damn! That absolutely sickened me. If we cannot beat Philadelpha at home, we do not deserve to be in the playoffs! That's final. I'm done with this season, we should just start tanking games, because this is just pathetic.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

No playoffs? :no: this game is really discouraging


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Time to give it up. No playoffs for us. T-Mac needs to disappear until he's ready to play for real. The T-Mac out there is not acceptable and I'd rather he not even play if he's going to be like this.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow, we really needed to win this game. Esp. with the schedule we are getting comming up...

Big big blow to the playoff run...  


I miss Jon Barry already


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Barry would've made that 3.


 yep.

I blame this on the role players. Skip was all over the place...he, wesley, and bogans keep throwin em up and continued to brick.

The role players on this team are streaky in hell.....I mean Wesley's jumper looked like Bowen's & Skip's shooting doesn't deserve a comment


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Maybe next time when JVG fails to run his team through an efficient offensive set when the game is on the line, he won't take it out on the refs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> Maybe next time when JVG fails to run his team through an efficient offensive set when the game is on the line, he won't take it out on the refs.


he should have been yelling at wesley after that play, not the refs.


we need to get a pure shooter in this draft. maybe we can luck out in the lottery and get morrison.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> This game ****ing sickened me. I've never sworn in these forums, but damn! That absolutely sickened me. If we cannot beat Philadelpha at home, we do not deserve to be in the playoffs! That's final. I'm done with this season, we should just start tanking games, because this is just pathetic.


Thank You :clap: i agree....pathetic is the perfect word in this case. .


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> he should have been yelling at wesley after that play, not the refs.
> 
> 
> we need to get a pure shooter in this draft. maybe we can luck out in the lottery and get morrison.


 I was just checking out Richard Roby. Here's a ridiculous shooter who will probably drop to the 12-14 spot. Of course March determines alot about the draft, so we'll have to keep an eye on him.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Tank a few more games and I know a guy named J.J. Reddick who would be a good shooter. McGrady's penetration and Yao's post-presence would do more than enough to give him the open looks, and we all know what he can do with those.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Hayes does such a great job moving off the ball, someone who can take advantage of Yao's passing skills.
> 
> Gundy brings in Howard for Hayes to finish out the quarter... can't explain that.


I will never understand how JVG subs.. If I have said it once I have said it a million times. He has no logical pattern that I can follow.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

thats why he must leave,,or get smarter


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Atleast the lakers lost too


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

true that


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Woah, woah, woah. What's this talk of the lottery? Just a few days ago we were talking playoffs, but now? I wouldn't go so far as to say "fair weather fans", but really...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

crappy lost, but it's not like we got blown out or anything. We're still playing at a high level (just not for 48mins), so a big winning streak is still very possible.

Stat of the day: Yao with ZERO fouls!!! When was the last time that had happened???


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Stat of the day: Yao with ZERO fouls!!! When was the last time that had happened???


Did he play defense?

(I didn't watch the game.)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Did he play defense?
> 
> (I didn't watch the game.)


Sure, especially in the 4th quarter when he was struggling but still was able to play great defense,rebound well and blocked 2 shots in the 4th


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Damn, I know what happened when I am not around, lol. I didn't watch this game, because overloaded works to do. This doesnt blow our playoff hope, even Piston lost to Atlanta, come on people, it's not that bad. Rockets need to change their type of offence in order to hold on to the lead. This is what happened to the team when we are leading most of the time, we keep shooting instead of give the ball into the paint. Once we cant make the basket, we give up the lead. If we can made the basket, the game would be like the game @Clippers before the all star break. So, in conclusion, we should not waste our offence opportunity by shooting dumb, instead, only take wild open shots, otherwise drive the ball into the key.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

damn, this sucks, what a close one, this really blows.


----------

